# LGB 1310 vs 13100 90 degree



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I understand the 1310 is the old and the 13100 is the new. But their really any difference?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

LGB started with 4 numbers, then changed to 5. No change in the product.


----------

